# BSNL WLL broadband working only @115kbps



## j1n M@tt (Jan 16, 2008)

I recently applied for BSNL WLL wireless broadband plan of 250/month @144kbps for ma home usage, and I got the connection this month.BSNL provided me a LG CDMA device from which u can connect to normal phones with RJ sockets and uses USB to connect to d computer.

As they told me I installed d drivers from CD they provided and did the setup for a dial-up to '#777' and 'BSNL' as the ISP .

In d Phone and Modem Options d LG CDMA device is detected as a 115Kbps modem and when I connect to Internet it shows d connection speed as 115.2Kbps............Why d modem is not 144kbps.... or is there any diference in doing d setup? or.....err...is BSNL fooling around???

I'm helpless now @115kbps...plz help me......BSNL provided me no help; d service guys don't even know how 2 setup a net connection!!!


----------



## cooldude666666 (Jan 16, 2008)

first of all stop calling a 144/115 kbps connection a broadband. according to TRAI, any connection below 256kbps can't/shouldn't be considered as broadband. and for your record, you are still on a dial-up connection and not a broadband. wireless broadband can only be delivered using 3G. And you must be knowing that the Indian Telecom Sector (both private and public) are still to implement 3G as TRAI hasn't come-up with any recommendation... don't fret your speed is 115kbps.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey man, I know 115kbps in not a Broadband but BSNL calls it so....

Anyway, somebody plz help me to make it 2 work @144kbps.


----------



## din (Jan 16, 2008)

@j1n M@tt

There is a long thread in the Tech news section with all details, the speed, tariff, user experience etc. Please go through it

 BSNL Unlimited (CDMA -144 kbps) Internet for Rs.250 Per Month

BSNL call it 'High speed internet' and not broadband. And from experience - even if you are very close to the BSNL CDMA tower, you will not get speed more than 115 kbps. Also, what it shows while you connect (115 in your case) is the interface speed and not the real speed. Real speed will be lower than that.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 16, 2008)

@din : thanx,I know about dat thread.


Can somebody explain hw everybody did d setup for CDMA net? I think its d setup I did limiting the net  to 115kbps instead of 144kbps


----------



## din (Jan 16, 2008)

Not exatly same, but of course something related ..

When I installed data card on laptop, first it showed 115 kbps. I tried with another, it showed 144 !! (same company data cards from BSNL). Same with PC. So I think it does not make any difference at all.

And no, I didn't setup BSNL FWP. But I was using the Reliance FWP for quite some time. Very similar to BSNL (LG one) FWP that you are using.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 16, 2008)

@din 

thanx 4 dat info. I will try to get another device from BSNL 2moro itself


----------



## zimtas (Aug 10, 2008)

Hii,i'm from kerala and i'm using bsnl wll connection for internet.i'm having a problem that the connection gets disconnected after 7-9mb usage and i hav to connect it again.its a big problem bcoz i cant download the files from internet as it is disconnecting in between.do u know why this is happening??does anyone else hav this problem?


----------



## aytus (Aug 10, 2008)

er.. u need to change the baud rate of ur connection.. i.e. the speed of the local connection b.w ur pc and the modem/phone ur using.. the setting lies somewhere in the properties of the connection.. dont remember where exactly.. bt its thr.. maybe some other member can help


----------

